# TT Engine Detail



## Joech92 (Feb 23, 2017)




----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, After 3 posts it appears to be just an advert for Enigma. :? 
Hoggy.


----------



## Joech92 (Feb 23, 2017)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, After 3 posts it appears to be just an advert for Enigma. :?
> Hoggy.


Hi Hogg thanks for making me so welcome upon starting my first thread.
No this was me taking the time to share what can be done with a TT engine bay that's covered in 133,000 of grime.

Joe


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Good video 8)


----------



## m-a-r-k (Nov 17, 2009)

It's a good video but it is just a biased advert for Auto Finesse Enigma - you're even wearing an Auto Finesses shirt!


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

Joech92 said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, After 3 posts it appears to be just an advert for Enigma. :?
> ...


Soupy water and elbow grease works just as well

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

HOGG said:


> Joech92 said:
> 
> 
> > Hoggy said:
> ...


No sorry no way im washing my engine with soup :wink:


----------

